# Any estate agents that help to house single mums on benefits???



## MyFirstNoodle

:hi: 

My aunt is on housing benefit with two kids. (boys) Charley is 3 years old and Bradley is 8 years old. She is currently living in a 2 bedroom house in Rayners lane but wants to move out because of issues with the landlady (I.e landlady didnt fix the boiler for 3 months, wouldnt replace washing machine for 3 months etc.) 

I was wondering if anyone knows of any estate agents that help to house single parents on housing benefits?? You dont have to be in Harrow to advise me of an estate agents because usually estate agents have loads of offices everywhere so if you know of any that offer this service would you be able to tell me? Thank you I would very grateful.

P.s I know one in Pinner does it but I dont know the name of it :shrug: thanks :flower:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

anyone???


----------



## lesleyann

hey i spotted this and think the council would be the best bet they have landlords who work with them for private housing, i no most LA's dont want to help people under 21, or on HB as there seen as very high risk, So i would ring the council or look into going totally private with no LA involed.


----------



## Linz88

Hi maybe go to your area's housing association x its quicker that the council and more reliable than private x


----------



## starbucks101

who is your branch of www.sequencehomes.co.uk?

We have William H Brown here, but they rented me a house on IS, i just had to provide a garentour, they are stupidly expensive though! I think you'll find most estate agents will rent to your aunt its just finding a landlord that will accept her! x


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

I'm not quite sure I will ave to find out! Thanks hun I will tell her x


----------



## MissEfendi

Foxtons is the ONLY estate agency I have found that will take DSS.


----------



## p3rox

I'm not in your area but i know from when i've been phoning round estate agents i've explained my situation and they said its up to the individual landlord if they want to accept someone on housing benefit but having a garentor (sorry, spelt wrong) would usually help, as would a long term lease rather than just wanting six months or whatever, thats oviously not the case with every property, just advice i was given last week! I've just been going on all the property websites and asking the same questions on each property i see that would be suitable (i'm on the private rental deposit scheme) most have been very helpful! Its having a dog that seems to be the issue lol


----------



## lesleyann

p3rox said:


> I'm not in your area but i know from when i've been phoning round estate agents i've explained my situation and they said its up to the individual landlord if they want to accept someone on housing benefit but having a garentor (sorry, spelt wrong) would usually help, as would a long term lease rather than just wanting six months or whatever, thats oviously not the case with every property, just advice i was given last week! I've just been going on all the property websites and asking the same questions on each property i see that would be suitable (i'm on the private rental deposit scheme) most have been very helpful! Its having a dog that seems to be the issue lol

dont no if its possible for you but ive heard alot of landlords give in if there property has been up for 2/3months or if you offer a bigger deposit.

Thats what we intend to do when we move lol just add £100 onto the deposit


----------



## Pyrrhic

Here HB gets paid directly into your own account, so you don't even have to tell a landlord if you are DSS as it doesn't get paid to them.


----------

